
Teach Yourself CS Updated - 8589934591
https://teachyourselfcs.com/
======
8589934591
They have also introduced a course -
[https://bradfieldcs.com/csi/](https://bradfieldcs.com/csi/) which they are
running from this June 2020 onwards. Applications are open. Cost seems a bit
high $19,500.

